# Starter Set: DA or Chaos or....?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There is a lot of chatter about the new 40K starter set at the moment and some excitement too.

From what I have read about why people are getting it I'm starting to think Ebay and trading sites will soon be awash with unwanted Dark Angels.

So I thought I would see if I am way off the mark with my guess....

Which bit of the box are you keeping??


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Angels, mini-rulebook and packaging. I recently converted back to the Unforgiven after a spell with Chaos, after which I decided Chaos sucked and DA rocked. Plus I think they'd win in a straight fight between the two halves of the box set, unless Cultists, Chosen and whatever the dreadnought-y thing is turn out to be horrendously good in the new codex.

Midnight


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, as CSM were my first army I'm definitely leaning heavily towards CSM just to revive my interest in what I view as my dead army. Although I do like the DA models... so we'll see...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be keeping the lot, they look like very nice minis so I'll paint them and put them on a shelf somewhere while I plan a very big project that never gets done.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be buying one box for all the stuff.

However I will be looking to try and acquire another chaos set at some point. Whether this is purchase another box then try to sell the rest or just try and buy the chaos separately will emerge when i see the ebay chaos price


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Chaos.

With the caveat of them re-releasing significant portions of the CSM range to reflect this new level of awesome. I.e. New Cult boxes, new basic marine boxes, new bikes/raptors etc etc etc.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

everything, the DA im less inclined to keep but honestly i think the DW are ace.

----

if i had to choose its obviously CSM, of which ive told my friends at the FLGS that i will go "halfs" on the starter set if i can get the CSM...*wants ALL the CSM helbrute things*


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Both.
I'm a fallen angels player so the choice is obvious for me.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

The mini rulebook and naturally the CSM. Even if I didn't already play CSM I would definitely consider starting them up because of the awesome their models seems to be oozing from every angle and crevice. 
And hopefully I can split the box with one of our local gamers. So many SM players one of them is bound to like the DA models.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

do you mean keep the box as in sell it on ebay? because..

Who the fuck would buy A 6th Edition Starter set and keep the box?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything cool....To use as objective markers......So The neat DA Chaplin and prob a Dead chaos terminator or two.....(Oh and a Chaos Lord for a power sword to be impaling from my Commissar-General)


Oh wait cool is both parts of the set


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Has there come any confirmation when it will be released?


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Most definitely buying multiple boxes and keeping it all for myself.

The Chaos stuff is amazing and the DA stuff can be turned into Chaos.

I've never even played this game and I'm so damned excited about this boxset.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Probs going to buy one for myself (special ed for the Chaplin) and then trade the DA's away from my mates Chaos that come with his.

I honestly just want the miniature rulebook. The rest is all bonus material for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be using both Chaos and SM. 

DA Characters: With a small amount of light dremel action they can work perfectly as a BA's. The Libby will stay as a libby while the other two will be made into command squad members along with the tabarded sergeant from the tac squad. Combine that with Marnus Calgars Standard Bearer that I have lying around and I have 5 robed minis in fairly static poses complete with flashy bits on them. Booom! Next!

9 Members of DA Tactical Squad: Sons of Medusa tactical marines after some light dremel action. Combine with a Techmarine mini I have lying around for a Sergeant and you are done.

Terminators: You guessed it a quick caress with the dremel and quick replacement of the shoulder pads and other wing bits with some FW Minotaur pads I have and they are straight into my all Minotaurs Terminator force.

Ravenwing Bikers: These guys are the only ones I'm not 100% on what to do with. There are two possibilites: One is put them in my BA force just because the wings on the front look good (remove the back ones). The other is to remove all the wings and rebuild the fronts and put them in my Astral Claws (since they like bikes fluff wise)

Chaos Marines and Walker: I love these guys they look like how I expect Chaos to look: blinged out! That said they are going to be hard to true scale up to fit in with the Night Lords I have half built so it will be a different chapter. Maybe Malal? I don't want to paint any more red so that knocks out the obvious contenders of World Eaters, Red Cosairs and Word Bearers which I think they fit the image of closest. Alpha Legion doesn't really fit. Maybe Thousand Sons Chosen? Fluffwise make them all psykers as they can't really be Rubic Marines. Regardless I will be keeping them.

Cultists: Like the look of them: will be removing any obvious chaos imagery from them and using them as Penal Legion/Conscripts/IG to bolster my somewhat growing force of Guard that function as anything: Tyrants Legion/Navy Armsmen/PDF - perfect for allies.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a bit pissed at gw at the moment and with 10000points of chaos i don't need much more. I would like to get the new mini rulebook, another set of templates etc, a squad of dark angels to use as fallen with my csm's and some cultists to add to my traitor guard. But really i don't need anything.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> .
> 
> Cultists: Like the look of them


what do you mean like the look of them?

have you seen a pic?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ohh dosnt matter seen the pics now

not sure if it is fake or not

http://www.3plusplus.net/2012/08/6th-edition-starter-set-minis.html#more


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

TechPr1est said:


> ohh dosnt matter seen the pics now
> 
> not sure if it is fake or not
> 
> http://www.3plusplus.net/2012/08/6th-edition-starter-set-minis.html#more



.... really... what makes you think this is a fake? Honestly?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> .... really... what makes you think this is a fake? Honestly?


i think he lives in a cave in the outback


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the box I'm going to use to introduce my Kids/WHFB playing Family to 40K. I need to keep the whole lot for some funky three way action. Will break up the painting of Tau too....


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Pretty models!!!:biggrin: Very pretty new chaos

that is all


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'm actually not buying the starter set.

The chaos doesn't fit with the chaos I already have and I don't need the dark angels.

I've both surprised myself and saved cash...well I say saved - choosing to spend it on extra's for my other armies...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Going halves on one box to keep the DA and proly get another and sell the chaos.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Im splitting with my friend... hes chaos im BA so ill do some conversions and cool painting to make it work for them.


----------



## Malisteen (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, Chaos all the way for me. Plus the mini rulebook, of course. I've been practicing all my Black Legion battle cries:

Black Black Black!

For the Warmaster!

For the Despoiler!

My Armor is Black,
Black like my Soul!

2, 4, 6, 8, Which Legion has all the hate?
3, 5, 7, 9, Step Back, it's Black Legion Time!
Woooooaaah Black Legion!

The Eye of Terror opens, the Apocalypse nears
And the message sent to all the traiter-haters is clear
To the Smurfs, to the Bloods, to the Greys and the Pups,
Abaddon is comin' to _blow your planet up_.


We are returned.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Angels for me - I always liked the idea of Consecrators. Also, my eleven-years-old sister might like Chaos. I was going to buy AoBR a while ago, but since I did not, I might wait for the new starter. Okay, Orks may be better for 11-years-old kid, since they don't crucify children on the walls in order to summon daemons, but still, it's just a game, and she don't care about fluff.


----------



## Malisteen (Aug 15, 2012)

You can still get AoBR, if you think your sister would like the orks. The rules in it are out of date, but the models are still good. Heck, you'll probably be able to get it at a discount online or from local stores after the new set's out.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm keeping the DAs and adding them to my Space Marine detatchment.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Malisteen said:


> You can still get AoBR, if you think your sister would like the orks. The rules in it are out of date, but the models are still good. Heck, you'll probably be able to get it at a discount online or from local stores after the new set's out.


Oh, she DO like Orkz, but just as much as I like renegade Guard. But well, time will show the outcome, and rules being outdated matters little for me ATM. By the way, I think that more Chapters should get transfers from GW or Forgeworld.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

For me it's the Chaos only.

The Lord screams Sorcerer rather than Lord to me, the Chosen will probably be split into unit champs and the cultists will go in the box of old metals I already have.

Hellbrute, hmm now there is the only bit that does have me excited tbh. 

This may all change when the Dex arrives mind.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Hellbrute, hmm now there is the only bit that does have me excited tbh.


Same here. Far too "fleshy" for my taste, however. Is it mutated dreadnought or somethig new? Any clues?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The rumours are that its a new unit, though whether its totally new or an upgrade is still out there, Rumour also suggest you can give it a mark, so that khorne are more assaulty, nurgle tougher, Slaanesh grenades and tzeentch AP3 and +1 strength to flame weapons. (NICE!!) Obviously until the new dex this is just rumours

I'm planning on covering that awful head with either a defiler helmet or deamon prince head otherwise I love it 

My lord will lose his plasma pistol for a pointing hand and be a sorcerer lord, been looking for one to stand out as a HQ for my sons


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I really just want the Chaos. 

_*plots DAs-for-Chaos exchange scheme*_


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Svart, just keep them on a shelf with some of your festy plaguemarines. Before long they will be nurgle infected and joining the ranks of chaos. I have to admit i had not lookad at the pics of the models before this thread and initially i made my comment and vote without seeing them. I am quite impressed with the chosen, dread and the cultists. I am sure i could find them a home.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Will hopefully be getting the whole box to get myself back into playing, and teach the sprog to play too if he's interested.

Debating whether to keep the DA's as they are or try for sallie conversions. Shouldn't be too hard with the exception of the company master.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of combining both sets of models and making a Word Bearer Army to go along with my Chaos Daemons.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now thats a clever idea DAC


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

or make them the Fallen.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The quality of those sculpts for starter mini's staggers me. Indeed the chaos stuff is superior to the current range with all that blingage. Really shows what GW can produce. 

I'll be keeping both, the Chaos for my assorted chaotic forces and convert the Dark Angels into Astral Claws. I foresee a lot of filing, scraping and sculpting in the near future.


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

i want the battle of macagree or w/e its called....

ebay has some but they are bloody expensive


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

All of it, this fits perfectly for me for my "Sons of Achaylus" Chaos Army and my new "Angels of Hate" Renegade Dark Angels Army, who incidently the two armies will be "Battle Brothers".


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I want chaos!


----------

